# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La Consejería de Medio Ambiente invierte más de 2,2 millones para garantizar el Ciclo del Agua en Herrera de Pisuerga

## Embalses

*La Consejería de Medio Ambiente invierte más de 2,2 millones para garantizar el Ciclo del Agua en Herrera de Pisuerga* 
05-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La consejera de Medio Ambiente, María Jesús Ruiz, aseguró esta mañana en Herrera de Pisuerga, durante la inauguración oficial de su nueva Estación de Depuración de Aguas Residuales (EDAR), que el departamento que dirige ha invertido más de 2,2 millones de euros durante los últimos años para garantizar el Ciclo del Agua completo en la localidad.

Ruiz, que recordó que además de los más de 1,6 millones de euros que ha costado la EDAR hay que sumar los 220.000 que costó la modernización y mejora de la Estación para el Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP), así como la unión de los colectores del nuevo polígono industrial, señaló que gracias a este esfuerzo de la Junta de Castilla y León "Herrera ya cumple con la directiva comunitaria para la gestión de aguas residuales".

La nueva EDAR, con capacidad para tratar 1.000 metros cúbicos de agua diarios y garantizar el abastecimiento para 5.000 habitantes, o lo que es lo mismo, "cubrir tanto las necesidades de depuración actuales como las del futuro crecimiento que tenga la localidad", según aclaró la consejera, estará a cargo de Medio Ambiente durante su primer año de vida, llamado 'de explotación', y sólo se le cederá al Ayuntamiento de Herrera "cuando se compruebe su correcto funcionamiento", añadió.

CENTRO DE TRATAMIENTO DE RESIDUOS

Además de referirse a las inversiones en infraestructuras del Ciclo del Agua, María Jesús Ruiz anunció que en breve la Junta va a convocar un "procedimiento de concurrencia" para la ubicación del "segundo Centro de Tratamiento de Residuos Industriales de la Región en el eje Valladolid-Palencia-Burgos", cumpliendo de esta forma con las previsiones del Plan de Residuos Castilla y León.

Por último, la consejera de Medio Ambiente anunció que una vez ejecutada la recuperación y depuración ambiental de la cabecera del Río Carrión, los presupuestos de la Junta para el año 2009 tienen prevista una partida de "más de 4 millones de euros para realizar las actuaciones necesarias en ese sentido con la Montaña Palentina", proyecto que "en estos momentos se encuentra a la espera de la declaración de impacto ambiental par posteriormente pasar a licitación", concluyó Ruiz.

----------

